# Store bought bacon..



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2017)

I had this "Meat Package" I purchased some time back...   beef, pork, chicken etc..   Some packs of sliced bacon were included...  I thought I would fry up a pack today....  For some strange reason it dawned on me why I cure my own bellies...   What do you think ??


View media item 553393
My bellies....













BLT1 007.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 7, 2016


















BLT1 006.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 7, 2016


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Looks like they visited a witch doctor and got the shrunken treatment.I'll bet 1/3rd of the weight was water.Other than that they look tasty.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 4, 2017)

I was once on a work trip where we have limited access to stores and or a kitchen, (we make things work with a couple of electric skillets). I asked the "boss" to pick up some bacon on the way in to work. 
He showed up with bacon he bought at a gas station. I swear, you could literally see through it... He bought one pound of said see through bacon for 5 guys.... Luckily I had enough eggs and toast for everyone to make it work. Absolutely the worst bacon I ever seen or cooked. I totally feel you Dave! 
Luckily we have a pretty good local chain as far as bacon goes. But, I really have an itch to follow you and others on doing my own belly.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

How did it taste Dave?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2017)

smokin218r said:


> I was once on a work trip ...   He bought one pound of said see through bacon for 5 guys.... Luckily I had enough eggs and toast for everyone to make it work. Absolutely the worst bacon I ever seen or cooked. I totally feel you Dave!
> Luckily we have a pretty good local chain as far as bacon goes. But, I really have an itch to follow you and others on doing my own belly.




Be prepared...  Once you make your own bacon...  you are stuck...  really stuck...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 4, 2017)

motocrash said:


> How did it taste Dave?



Like store bought, watered down fatty pig...

When all is said and done, there's more meat in 1/4# of my belly bacon than in 1# of that store bought stuff...


----------



## motocrash (Dec 4, 2017)

Can you get Wright's Brand Bacon out there? We can get it and Kuntzler here that are both good store bought bacons


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 4, 2017)

daveomak said:


> Be prepared...  Once you make your own bacon...  you are stuck...  really stuck...



That's what I'm afraid of.
3 young kids, I haven't even had time to try one yet.
We ordered some cherry wood smoked bacon from Jone's Dairy a year or so ago. 
Fantastic!!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 5, 2017)

This should fix you in a pinch when out of homemade.
http://www.wrightbrand.com/locator?SearchBy=ProductName&ProductGroup=ANY&ZipCode=98841&Radius=15


----------



## gearloose (Dec 5, 2017)

Making your own belly bacon will result in a superior product you would have to spend upwards of $8-$9 a pound for if store-bought.  Wrights is among the better brands out there, but it is not cheap.  I have two pork bellies from Sam's Club in brine right now, but those bellies cost me over $5 a pound.  On the other hand, buckboard bacon (hillbilly bacon around here) made from pork shoulder butt is considerably cheaper per pound (usually under $2.00) and is absolutely every bit the equal to belly bacon, imho.  It's leaner too.  When I fry belly bacon, I always get anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 cup of bacon fat (saved!) after cooking.  Not so with shoulder bacon.  It'll have plenty of fat to cook itself, but seldom any left to strain and save.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 5, 2017)

The Smithfield butt I smoked yesterday would have made great buckboard.It was their all natural(no brine/water) and marbled nicely.I should have taken a pic before I rubbed Beatrice.Oh well


----------



## jted (Dec 5, 2017)

motocrash said:


> The Smithfield butt I smoked yesterday would have made great buckboard.It was their all natural(no brine/water) and marbled nicely.I should have taken a pic before I rubbed Beatrice.Oh well


----------



## jted (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi, I live perhaps 60 miles from Smithfield   Their  meat  is very good and not pumped up with water, additives and salt.
It is always my choice if I have one. Sometimes it is hard to find what I want. Being this close just baffles me. Jted


----------



## motocrash (Dec 5, 2017)

jted said:


> Hi, I live perhaps 60 miles from Smithfield   Their  meat  is very good and not pumped up with water, additives and salt.
> It is always my choice if I have one. Sometimes it is hard to find what I want. Being this close just baffles me. Jted


Yeah some stuff is strange.I'd almost have to go out of my way to NOT buy Smithfield but stores stopped stocking Sauer's products around here.Go figure...
Sic Semper Tyrannis Bro


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 5, 2017)

I buy the Wright brand also. Thick cut and it comes in like 24oz package.
Dave could eat that tray all on one BLT probably..


----------

